# Can you feed pork to raw fed dogs?



## hyperwiz (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi

Does anyone feed pork to their raw fed dogs? I heard you weren't supposed to, but I know some people do, so a bit confusing:confused5:. Why do they say you shouldn't feed it anyway? I've got loads of pork in my freezer from a private smallholder (tamworth piggy), so loads meaty bones, scraps, trotters etc. It would be really handy if he could have some.


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Yep, I give my dogs pork, trotters mainly but I know people who give their dogs the whole pig's head after removing the teeth, so there is no problem with feeding pork. I usually freeze it before they get it but not always, and we've had no problems with it, Flint loves pig-trotters, it keeps him busy for a whole hour!


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes, raw pork is fine to feed - and there is no need to freeze British pork prior to feeding, although obviously you can for your own peace of mind should you wish! My dogs eat alot of pork in their diet - they have trotters, snouts, ears, tail, skin and even whole heads - all raw!  Aswell as the kidney, pancreas, spleen, liver, bone, ribs - and even the odd chop!


----------



## dvnbiker (Dec 2, 2009)

I feed the ribs that I get in tesco (one of my dogs cant have lamb so this is a good substitute bone wise), have a couple of trotters in the freezer but havent tried them with those yet.


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Raw pork is fine in to feed in the UK but because of Aujeszky's disease (pseudo-rabies) not advised in some European countries: ARCHIVE: Defra, UK - Disease surveillance and control - Notifiable diseases - Aujeszky's


----------



## SLB (Apr 25, 2011)

Of course you can 










Louie loved his pigs head!


----------



## Manoy Moneelil (Sep 1, 2011)

Trotters, tails, ears, ribs, pretty much any bit of a pig that you can get is great. 

When we have slaughtered pigs ourselves the dogs get to enjoy the lungs and other bits that one does not see sold retail. :thumbup1:


----------



## hyperwiz (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok, think I've got the message, thanks very much. Looks like pork is on the menu


----------



## Leanne77 (Oct 18, 2011)

Mine eat alot of pork too, it's such a cheap meat.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Pigs tails and skin are firm faves with my dogs and I don't remove the teeth from a head as they just spit them out  I just collect them when they finish in case a magpie picks them up and chokes as they clear up bits and pieces of left overs.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Mine have been eating raw pork for 7 and 10 years respectively and they are still alive!

Mine love their trotters and I feed it more often in the winter because of its higher fat content.


----------

